# e-mail notifications



## Jana337

Hi,

I wonder if anyone has had the same problem:

I was using the instant e-mail notifications of new contributions in my subscribed threads. It worked beautifully.

Now I decided to change it to the weekly notification. However, e-mails keep flooding into my mailbox all the time. Strangely, they seem to arrive with a delay of approximately 2 hours, although they used to be really instant under the old system.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

Hi Jana.
To stop receiving email notifications from your subscribed threads:

1. Go to User Control Panel
2. Choose Edit Options
3. See Default Thread Subscription Mode
4. Select Do Not Subscribe

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Jana337

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hi Jana.
> To stop receiving email notifications from your subscribed threads:
> 
> 1. Go to User Control Panel
> 2. Choose Edit Options
> 3. See Default Thread Subscription Mode
> 4. Select Do Not Subscribe
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Thanks, but this way I would lose also the ticks... Cannot it be done otherwise? I want to keep my ticks but receive the e-mails either never or at most once a week...

I believe my current settings should guarantee exactly that (what I have is your points 1. -3., but point 4. Select Weekly Email Notification).

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Thanks, but this way I would lose also the ticks... Cannot it be done otherwise? I want to keep my ticks but receive the e-mails either never or at most once a week...
> I believe my current settings should guarantee exactly that (what I have is your points 1. -3., but point 4. Select Weekly Email Notification).


Sorry, but I don't quite understand what you mean by "the ticks" (that which you believe you would lose.)

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

If you don't wont to recieve emails with the posts made, you have to choose no mail notification instead of do not suscribe


----------



## Jana337

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I don't quite understand what you mean by "the ticks" (that which you believe you would lose.)
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



When viewing the list of new posts (can be done e.g. by clicking on New Posts above), I see small blue ticks (just left of the Last Post column) in the threads I contributed or subscribed to. The feature is visually very pleasant and helps greatly to find the threads that I am interested in.

I recommend you to look up the thread where everyone complained when Mike removed the ticks because he thought that no one was using them (I think it was called "where are my ticks?").

Also, I like using the list of subscribed threads in the User Control Panel. This all would be lost if I chose your option 4.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

alc112 said:
			
		

> If you don't wont to recieve emails with the posts made, you have to choose no mail notification instead of do not suscribe



I did choose *no email notification* first but it didn't help. Then I changed it to *weekly email notification* in the foolish hope that - when I cannot get rid of the e-mails altogether - I will receive them once a week and not all the time. Nope.

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

Jana337 said:
			
		

> When viewing the list of new posts (can be done e.g. by clicking on New Posts above), I see small blue ticks (just left of the Last Post column) in the threads I contributed or subscribed to. The feature is visually very pleasant and helps greatly to find the threads that I am interested in.


Maybe we're not seeing the same things? I am a Mac user, running Firefox as my browser and here is my list of columns (as seen under the New Post listing):
Thread/Thread Starter • Last Post  • Replies • Views • Forum

Now, to the LEFT of "Thread/Thread Starter" column I see some red envelopes and some blue envelopes with arrows (which means I have participated in this particular thread). Are these what you call "ticks"????

I do not subscribe to any thread and I can still detect which threads I participated in (which now have new posts)... so not having a subscription to a particular thread does not prevent me to differentiate it from the others on the list...

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lsp

Jana, I get no emails and still have visible "ticks." Also when I changed my options to receive no further emails, I still had to go back to threads that I had subscribed to prior to my profile change and unsubscribe from them, too.

HTH


----------



## Jana337

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Maybe we're not seeing the same things? I am a Mac user, running Firefox as my browser and here is my list of columns (as seen under the New Post listing):
> Thread/Thread Starter • Last Post  • Replies • Views • Forum
> 
> Now, to the LEFT of "Thread/Thread Starter" column I see some red envelopes and some blue envelopes with arrows (which means I have participated in this particular thread). Are these what you call "ticks"????



No. My ticks are in the column Thread/Thread Starter, at the very right of each respective line, which ist just left of the Last Post column. And they really look like ticks, i.e. a "V" shaped symbol with the left part truncated.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

lsp said:
			
		

> Jana, I get no emails and still have visible "ticks." Also when I changed my options to receive no further emails, I still had to go back to threads that I had subscribed to prior to my profile change and unsubscribe from them, too.
> 
> HTH



lsp, are your visible ticks at the same place as mine (described in the previous post?). When I unsubscribe from the threads, the ticks disappear, and so does - quite logically - the list of threads in the User Control Panel which I use frequently to check new replies accumulated overnight etc.

Well, guys, thanks for the hints so far - let's not make a mountain out of a molehill. I will have to find a reasonable trade-off. 

I just believed that the combination of

subscribing to threads   
and receiving no e-mail notification 
 would work the way I find logical.

Strangely, it does not. And even more strangely, switching one's options from *instant *to *weekly *notification track does not translate in any visible change (well, apart from the 2 hours delay ).

Jana


----------



## zebedee

Hi there Jana,

I know what you mean by the ticks, little blue squares with a white tick just next to the thread title which means you've contributed to that thread.

In "Edit Options" I have mine set to "No email notification". I don't receive e-mails and I still see those ticks, I also see any accumulated new posts in my absence in my User Control Panel which, like you, is the first thing I check every time I sign in.

So, yes, "no email notification" is  compatible with subscribing to threads.

I'll try a couple of tests with my configuration to see if my ticks and Subscribed Threads disappear and get back to you.

regards,
zeb


----------



## mkellogg

Jana,

I just checked and the system says


> Automatic Thread Subscription Mode: This option determines the default level of subscription when this user makes a post.


 
Changing the email updates to weekly, will only change the setting for _new_ subscriptions.  It seems that all old subscriptions will remain at the frequency (maybe daily) that they were at before.

So, maybe you have to go back and change each thread individually to weekly email updates.  Yuck!

Mike


----------



## Jana337

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Jana,
> 
> I just checked and the system says
> 
> 
> Changing the email updates to weekly, will only change the setting for _new_ subscriptions.  It seems that all old subscriptions will remain at the frequency (maybe daily) that they were at before.
> 
> So, maybe you have to go back and change each thread individually to weekly email updates.  Yuck!
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike,

a good idea: I will observe the behavior of new and old threads.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

YES!!!!!!

Hi everyone,

Mike has hit the nail on the head. The notifications flowing in my mailbox were indeed related to threads subscribed before the change in settings. Why I didn't notice: The threads in the German forum, where I spend quite some time, tend to be rather lengthy. It will take a few days before they peter out altogether.

Thanks for your assistence, I appreciate it very much. 

Jana

Jana


----------



## lsp

That's what I tried to tell you  when I said I changed my options to "no email" and I still had to go back to threads that I had subscribed to prior to my profile change and unsubscribe from them, too. 

You can do it quickly if you go to UCP and click View All Subscribed Threads. Then check the box in the last column on the right. This will select all threads on that page. At the bottom (just above the page breadcrumbs) there is a menu which includes No email notification, and will change all those threads with one click. You have to do it for every page of subscribed threads, but it's still pretty quick.


----------



## lsp

Jana337 said:
			
		

> lsp, are your visible ticks at the same place as mine (described in the previous post?).


Yes, (BTW they are little check marks) in exactly the place you describe.


----------



## Jana337

lsp said:
			
		

> That's what I tried to tell you  when I said I changed my options to "no email" and I still had to go back to threads that I had subscribed to prior to my profile change and *unsubscribe* from them, too.



 Sorry, I greatly misunderstood you. The word *unsubscribe* confused me.

Thanks,

Jana


----------

